# So we decided to port the LS2 intake....



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hello, well I just had a repeat customer in today with an 05 A4 with CAI and Magnaflows that would like to remain anonymous because of a particular race that is coming up. We talked about porting the intake because I feel that they are a real restriction, but we didnt know what to expect. 

So I pulled the intake while the car was still strapped to the dyno and went over it for a couple of hrs till I felt it was efficient enough to gain a decent amount of power. Well our best baseline pull was 336RWHP tuned and when we put the intake back on we got 343RWHP and then backed it up hot @ 344RWHP. Ok not too shaby but the lower and midrange picked up well over 15RWHP and 15RWTQ around 4000-5000. I think If I port it again we could pick up an additional 4-6 RWHP up top as well as more mid TQ. I have learned alot about these manifolds and hope to continue to port more of them and offer a cheaper alternative to the FAST manifold. I have ported a number of other manifolds before but never with the car still strapped on the dyno and such controlled variables.

Not all LS2 manifolds are the same however. The castings flashes in there are ugly and some worse than others. I would expect the average gains to be about 8RWHP and 12RWTQ but we will see. I will get more aggressive and I believe there is more to be unleashed up top. I think a good 2.5hrs labor should do it to take it off/on and port it. I think $175-225 would be fair? better than $800 for the FAST.

Thank you all and GOd Bless 
Looking forward to the Bradenton meet.
Jermey Formato


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

When's Bradenton meet? In Tampa also (Carrollwood)


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone think these intakes would benefit from the Extrude Hone process?


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

The bradenton meet is Jan 22nd.
Extrude honing probably would help but there are some areas that need more attention that others. Extrude honing would smooth out quite a bit evenly but there are areas that need to be reshaped. Ideally I would liek to port and then extrude hone but that would be pricey.

Jeremy Formato


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone have info on the Bradenton meet? Location, times, directions (I live in Westpalm) :confused etc.


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

Also need location and time, please.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

Yes, please post info about Bradenton (I happen to live there)!!


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mr. Formato,
I am interested in getting mine done,what does your schedule look like?


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

Is there anyway you can post before and after pics of the intake ports.


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is the info about the track day and car show events. I will be attending and I hope to meet a few of you.
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58280

As far as pictures....I have an intake 1/2 ported right now but you can't see that much. Its more of something you can feel when you compare the stk to the ported unit. The taper is toward the head (your perspective) and that is what is opened up the most. You can feel how the edges are sharp and the taper chokes it right @ the head when it is opened up you do not have the choking effect and a very mild taper to the head. Thank you all for your interest. I will be ready to be doing more intakes in the next few days.

Jeremy Formato


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

ALTEREGO said:


> Is there anyway you can post before and after pics of the intake ports.


Yeah I would curious to see what it looks like. I was thinking of doing that and using this:










I was eyeing this up. It fits LS1s......I think it would be a straight go if I ported it out to accept this TB.


----------



## JFLS6 (Oct 20, 2005)

Buff that is a cable driven TB unless Comtech (which is in my backyard) makes a fly by wire unit I dont think there is an aftermarket unit. I dont feel there is going to a significant gain (less than 5RWHP in the TB). I will work on gettting the pics just very very backed up right now. 
Jeremy Formato


----------



## Calibrator (Jan 21, 2006)

04 GTO takes a cable throttle body. The Comtech stuff is great- I've been using one for about a year. Just note that if you want to use a 90mm throttle body on an LS1 or LS6, you'll have to also install a FAST LSX intake manifold, or an LS2 manifold. In my experience the FAST is a better deal because the LS2 is down on power compared to an LS6. It may feel better at part throttle, but when you run it on the dyno, the LS2 manifold just doesn't make it upstairs-- at least that's been the case in several tests I've seen.


----------

